# Fort McAllister Campground Boat Ramp



## rmc0008 (Mar 14, 2016)

I was thinking about putting in at the boat ramp on Fort McAllister Campground. Has anyone put in here before? Is it only for campers or can anyone use it? Also, is Redbird Creek good for targeting reds, trout, sheepshead, flounder? Any recommended spots nearby? 

Thanks for the input!


----------



## Bama B (Mar 14, 2016)

There are two ramps at Mcallister one right at entrance one in campgrounds. I believe you have to pay for one in campground its included in camp site fees. And yes you can catch reds and trout all around the area


----------



## MJCommando (Mar 15, 2016)

I've used the public boat ramp many times.  It's not the easiest ramp for bigger boats.  It can be difficult when the tide is ripping.  Any boat over 22' takes some boat driving skill and a good partner and perfect timing.  You kinda have to bring the boat in at an angle and have your partner back the trailer and stab it under the boat at the right time.  All that being said, smaller boats are easy to launch there and around slack tide there's no issue obviously.


----------



## Sharkfighter (Mar 17, 2016)

MJCommando said:


> I've used the public boat ramp many times.  It's not the easiest ramp for bigger boats.  It can be difficult when the tide is ripping.  Any boat over 22' takes some boat driving skill and a good partner and perfect timing.  You kinda have to bring the boat in at an angle and have your partner back the trailer and stab it under the boat at the right time.  All that being said, smaller boats are easy to launch there and around slack tide there's no issue obviously.



The one on Redbird creek is easier.   Redbird is much smaller and more turns then the Ogeechee.  If you are camping there redbird is the way to go.  

Just watch the depth at some spots, but that is true everywhere


----------



## Remy1121 (Apr 6, 2016)

I've had an issue using the public ramp before. High tide was still a struggle offloading my 19' boat. Truck was almost past the tires in water and it still wasn't floating. I had to hop off and push it off. Just a easy grade ramp.


----------

